# All time favorite video games



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

In specific order.

5.) Elderscrolls: Oblivion
4.) Civilization II
3.) Zelda: Ocarina of Time
2.) Zelda: Link to the Past
1.) Final Fantasy VII

Honorable mentions goes to.
Super Mario I, II, and III
Populus
Decent: Freespace I and II


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

Fuck, I can't forget Secret of Mana.

There are just too many to choose. I do believe FF VII is my all time favorite though.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 13, 2006)

Space invaders
Pac-Man
Mrs. Pac-Man
Asteroids
Donkey Kong


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 13, 2006)

5. Madden Series ( 04 + )
4. FF X
3. Suikoden I
2. Suikoden II
1. FF VII


----------



## Doublebase (Jul 13, 2006)

Halo, Warcraft, Tetris, Block Breaker


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

*Hahahah Unfuckingbelievable!*



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> Fuck, I can't forget Secret of Mana.
> 
> There are just too many to choose. I do believe FF VII is my all time favorite though.



Ya know, I tried to get into FFVII, but I was never into Final Fantasy period, until I bought and played FFVIII.  Now I loved this game and nothing came close to it until FFX.  I tried playing FFX-2 and wanted to kill myself.  Way too fucking girly.  But then I bought a used FFVII and I didnt see what the hype was about.  Eh.

In no specific order..
*Mike Tysons Punch Out*
Metroid
*Super Punch Out*
Super Metroid
Orcarina of Time (Zelda)
The legend of Zelda
A link to the past (Zelda)
*HALO*
Doom 2 
Rise of the Triads
*GOD OF WAR*
Warcraft series 
Starcraft
SimCity
SimTower
Final Fight
*Devil May Cry
FFVIII*
Street Rod 1 & 2
Bonks Adventure 1 & 2  (theres a 3rd I never got)
Splatterhouse
Gran Turismo 1 & 2  (NOT 3)
Twisted Metal


Ill update later.  All games listed were played addictively, but the ones in bold I can still play with excitement and enthusiasm.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Space invaders
> Pac-Man
> Mrs. Pac-Man
> Asteroids
> Donkey Kong




Hah!  Holy shit.  You can get all those and more in a collection game for most systems for less than $20.

I am waiting for the endless amount of fans of GTA 3.

I enjoyed GTA 3, but after you get tired of the story, killing people, and the cheats, its just a boring game.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

Final Fight was awesome. I could never beat the damn guy who came up in a wheel chair at the end. That dude was savage. Sim City was great. I forgot about FF III, that game was so good. The memories!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 13, 2006)

1. Zelda (Nintendo)
2. Goldeneye (N64)
3. Mike Tyson's Punchout (NES)
4. Super Mario 3 (NES)
5. Street Fighter 2 (SNES)
6. NFL Blitz (PSX)
7. Ghost n Goblins (NES)
8. Castlevania (NES)
9. RBI Baseball (NES)
10. Fight Night (XBOX)
11. NHL '94 (SNES)
12. Ninja Turtles 2 (NES)
13. Resident Evil 2 (PSX)
14. GTA III (PS2)
15. NBA Jam (SEGA Genesis)


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Final Fight was awesome. I could never beat the damn guy who came up in a wheel chair at the end. That dude was savage. Sim City was great. I forgot about FF III, that game was so good. The memories!



The day before I got my Game Genie, I finished Final Fight and UN Squadron.
And yes that guy is hard, you cant pick him up and throw him.  And if you combo him, his crossbow fires in the air and lands on you.  (I know this so well, cuz I bought a capcom collection game recently and it has all the original 3 characters from the arcade game.)

Since I downloaded my SNES emulator, i was going to start SimCity, but I cant remember the classic money cheat.  I never could get a fucking megaopolis.

FFVIII was the first time I realized that games were being taken into an entirely different direction.

Oh yeah, I loved N.A.R.C.!  Thats also on the collection game.  Same arcade graphics too!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 13, 2006)

Um, let's see.....

1.) Tanks
2.) Squash
3.) Tennis
4.) Lemmings

This sucks.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> The day before I got my Game Genie, I finished Final Fight and UN Squadron.
> And yes that guy is hard, you cant pick him up and throw him.  And if you combo him, his crossbow fires in the air and lands on you.  (I know this so well, cuz I bought a capcom collection game recently and it has all the original 3 characters from the arcade game.)
> 
> Since I downloaded my SNES emulator, i was going to start SimCity, but I cant remember the classic money cheat.  I never could get a fucking megaopolis.
> ...



UN Squadron...loved that game. I actually started playing it again a few months ago and beat it on hard. I felt so proud of myself lawl, because in my early childhood I don't think I ever beat it on easy.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> 1. Zelda (Nintendo)
> 2. Goldeneye (N64)
> 3. Mike Tyson's Punchout (NES)
> 4. Super Mario 3 (NES)
> ...



GREAT LIST.

On cycleforums we had a thread about listing all the video games youve never beaten and ghosts and goblins was a constant listing.  That and Spyhunter.


Others..
N.A.R.C
Resident Evil 4
Castlevania: Lament of Innocense
PitFighter

StreetFighter 2 ( and all its add-ons;championship edition, turbo, etc )
and Mortal Kombat 1 and 2 were played the SHIT out of.
"Tiger, Tiger, Tiger Uppercut!"


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

Lemmings is a classic for sure, I had it on my old mac.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> UN Squadron...loved that game. I actually started playing it again a few months ago and beat it on hard. I felt so proud of myself lawl, because in my early childhood I don't think I ever beat it on easy.



That game was a hard fucking game.  It had the "classic difficulty."  

ill bet you used the old man a lot.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Lemmings is a classic for sure, I had it on my old mac.



Just started that up too last week.  I loved killing them and listening to the classic music.  I believe theres a new one coming out for the PSP.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> That game was a hard fucking game.  It had the "classic difficulty."
> 
> ill bet you used the old man a lot.



lawl, I think he name was Greg something. Yeah, I used him...I think. I love getting in the zone on that game, I amaze myself sometimes. I love when the screen is so full of enemy tanks, copters, planes, and projectiles that it starts lagging and makes it a bit easier.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 13, 2006)

16. Excite Bike (NES)
17. Rampage (NES)
18. Virtua Fighter (Sega Saturn)
19. Tony Hawk's Underground (PS2)
20. Ninja Gaiden (NES)


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, I think he name was Greg something. Yeah, I used him...I think. I love getting in the zone on that game, I amaze myself sometimes. I love when the screen is so full of enemy tanks, copters, planes, and projectiles that it starts lagging and makes it a bit easier.



Yeah Greg.  He was the best cuz his plane returned to safe mode after he was hit faster than the kid that looked like a girl and the guy that was...just a guy.  I think one got planes for cheap and the other...who knows.  That game had good music too, one of the first to have serious music.

Fuck I remember when games used to lag.

Other games

F.E.A.R.  (best fucking first person shooter with scary shit)
Star Wars: KOTR
PainKiller
Godzilla (nes)
Doom 3  (not as good as F.E.A.R)
half Life 2 (not really as a big of a fan as others)
Blazing Lazers
CyberCore
Mario Paint
Aliens (arcade)

Anyone rememebr the SuperScope for the SNES?  There was a cheesy game that came with it, but there were two other games that you can buy.

Metal Combat 1 & 2  (i think the name is wrong)
Terminator 2


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> 16. Excite Bike (NES)
> 17. Rampage (NES)
> 18. Virtua Fighter (Sega Saturn)
> 19. Tony Hawk's Underground (PS2)
> 20. Ninja Gaiden (NES)




Rampage, hah!  Jesus, theres ANOTHER collection game out with the original arcade game, the World Tour Rampage and now a newer Rampage.

Excitebike was fun.  I loved making the courses.

Ninja Gaiden was another near impossible game to finish.


----------



## largepkg (Jul 13, 2006)

Damn! How could I forget the most incredible sports game ever. TECMO BOWL!


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

Fuck I totally left out some good ones.

Top Multiplayers:
Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II
CS 1.6
DOD
TS


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Fuck I totally left out some good ones.
> 
> Top Multiplayers:
> Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II
> ...




Damn I dont know those.  Is one Counterstrike?

I think the number one ever first person shooter I played was Team Fortress.  I can still play that now for hours and win like a Mofo.

Right now I am on City of Villains all the time after work and in between drinking sessions.  I was on City of Heroes for a while, but I love Masterminds.

My brother is hooked on World of Warcraft.  Real bad too.  Like 12 hours of the day I hear sounds of orcs and dwarfs coming from his room...and I hope its the game.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 13, 2006)

21. Syphon Filter (PSX)
22. Metal Gear (PSX)

Forgot about those. Pretty dope games.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

hahah 23 replies and 24 views on this thread!

Xwing
TieFighter


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 13, 2006)

23. 007 - Nightifre (XBOX)

Sick multiplayer with mad different modes. I used to play this for hours with buddies.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 13, 2006)

I've made this thread before.   


Both Zelda's on N64, and Star Wars: KOTOR on xbox.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 13, 2006)

Diablo II (pc)
Legend of Zelda (nes)
Super Mario Kart (snes)
Super Mario World (nes)
Grand Theft Auto 3 (ps2)
Sim City (pc)
Mike Tyson's Punch Out (nes)
Super Punch Out (snes)
Warcraft (pc)
Starcraft (pc)
Final Fantasy III (snes)
Baseball Stars (nes)
Tecmo Bowl (nes)
Super Tecmo Bowl (snes)
Street Fighter 2 (arcade)
Mortal Combat 2 (arcade)
Crusin USA (arcade)
Contra (nes)
North vs. South (nes)
Super Dodge Ball (nes)
Madden (genesis)
Evander Holyfield Boxing (genesis)


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

TS is "The Specialist", a HL mod, like TFC is.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I've made this thread before.
> 
> 
> Both Zelda's on N64, and Star Wars: KOTOR on xbox.




lawl, sowwy.


----------



## StFlorian (Jul 13, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Fuck I totally left out some good ones.
> 
> Top Multiplayers:
> Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II
> ...



Ever play JK2 on "the zone" back in the day?

anyways, my list

All the Mario brothers games on NES
Mario 64
Mario-Kart  & MK64
Mortal Kombat 3
Twisted Metal Series
Metal Gear Solid
Fable
Gun

PC Games
Jedi Knight DF2
Quake 2
Quake 3
TEAM FORTRESS CLASSIC
World of Warcraft
Diablo 2 & Expansion
Warcraft 1 & 2 & Expansion


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2006)

All Metal gears, All Splinter Cells

Rygar NES
God of War PS2
Contra NES
Rambo NES
Excitebike NES
Ikari Warriors NES
Tecmo Super Bowl NES
T&C Surf NES
Dragon Warrior NES
Golden Eye 007 N64


----------



## Double D (Jul 13, 2006)

Contra.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Diablo II (pc)
> Legend of Zelda (nes)
> Super Mario Kart (snes)
> Sim City (pc)
> ...




 

Contra was a good one.

Super Dodge Ball was a fun game too but I forgot how to do those special throws that would fuck up the other players.

I never played SimCity on PC, just SimCity on snes.  I played SimCity 2000 on PC though.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm getting all nostalgic now thinking about NES games, I think I'm going home tonight and reinstalling the emulator on my pc and playing Dragon Warrior and Contra.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 13, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> All Metal gears, All Splinter Cells
> 
> *Rygar NES*
> God of War PS2
> ...


 
Rygar was sick. I used to play it when I was like 6 or 7 and I remember it being hard as hell. I used to love the sound when you'd hit someone with that weapon that would shoot out.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

StFlorian said:
			
		

> Ever play JK2 on "the zone" back in the day?
> 
> anyways, my list
> 
> ...




TFC was so fucking fun!  I tried playing it recently, but that stupid Steam shit came up.  That was installed when I installed Half Life 2.  I HATED that installation.

Diablo2 how the fuck can I forget that game!  The expansion set was pretty good too.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Rygar was sick. I used to play it when I was like 6 or 7 and I remember it being hard as hell. I used to love the sound when you'd hit someone with that weapon that would shoot out.




Fuck yea it was hard!  But that was a game that got better as the game went on.  

Rygar for the PS2 was ok, but it lacked that "better" feeling as the game went on.

God of War sure fucking had it though.  That might be my favorite 3rd person beat-em-upper game ever.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Rygar was sick. I used to play it when I was like 6 or 7 and I remember it being hard as hell. I used to love the sound when you'd hit someone with that weapon that would shoot out.


I remember playing it alone at night and the music was a little spooky and I remember not being able to figure out the crossbow for a long time.  I also remember all the glitches in that game.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 13, 2006)

Metroid by far had the creepiest music though.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 13, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Metroid by far had the creepiest music though.



Super Metroid had some pretty good music too.  Hell, even the title music lets you know youre in for a more serious game.


----------



## maxpro2 (Jul 13, 2006)

Zelda (64)
Chrono Trigger (SNES)
Goldeneye (64)
Super Mario - I, III, World, 64
Smash Brothers


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 13, 2006)

MWpro said:
			
		

> Zelda (64)
> Chrono Trigger (SNES)
> Goldeneye (64)
> Super Mario - I, III, World, 64
> Smash Brothers





Zelda 64 pwnz j00.


----------



## fufu (Jul 13, 2006)

StFlorian said:
			
		

> Ever play JK2 on "the zone" back in the day?



Yes, MSN Zone ftw. I played on that shit constantly.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 13, 2006)

My top 3

1) Zelda Ocarina of Time
2) Goldeneye 007
3) Perfect Dark

Sonic (Sega Genesis)
TECMO Bowl
Punisher
Metal Gear Solid: Sons of Liberty
Counterstrike 1.5 and 1.6 (not source)
Half Life 2
Madden NFL 99 and 05 (all the other ones sucked and i never tried 06)
Allstar Baseball series
Mario Kart 64
Zelda: Majora's Mask (It was a great game but the time thing was the only downfall and i couldn't find like 3 masks to beat the game 100%)
Grand Theft Auto Series
Eternal Darkness
Doom
Street Fighter
Socom I and II
Metroid Prime

I still remember the music for most of the games, especially 007 and zelda. God i miss it so much. I just found out last night that i still have the n64 console in my closet with 2 controllers but i don't have the games. I am seriously considering buying a few of those games again for old times sake.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 13, 2006)

Systems i bought in order 

Nintendo
Sega Genesis
Nintendo 64
Playstation 2
Gamecube (hardly ever used it, mainly bought it for Metroid Prime and Zelda but never bought it since they changed it to the cartoon look and i was pissed)


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Jul 13, 2006)

-Splinter Cell (all)
-X Men Legends II
-GTA (all)
-Zelda 64
-Goldeneye/Perfect Dark
-Starcraft


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 13, 2006)

I can't really put them into "most favorite" as I love so many.
I have worked at a Gamestop for the last 10 months and realized how many crappy games there are though.
Today was my last day as I am moving out this saturday though...

However
I love these:
Final fantasy 1-10, yes all of them.
*suikoden 1, 2, 3* (haven't played 5, and 4 was a let down)
Diablo 2, LOD, I played that for 4 years...
*Chronotrigger*
Sim city SNES
Nobunaga's ambition SNES
*FF7 and FF10* were my faves...
I just love RPG's mostly.
Fight night round 2 was good.
TES4: Oblivion rocked.
Currently playing City of villains, very fun.
So many more...Tekken 3....


I could live off just the ones in bold.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 13, 2006)

Freespace 2 FTW... Sucks there aren't really any recent games similar to it . I don't even want to get started making an extensive list of my favorites... 

Ok, maybe I do.

Deus Ex
Diablo 2 + LoD
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War & Winter Assault
Devil May Cry 3
God of War
Halo
Max Payne 1 & 2
Homeworld 
Homeworld Cataclysm
Homeworld 2
Starcraft & Brood War
Warcraft 3 & Frozen Throne
Halflife 1 & 2
Metal Gear Solid 2 & 3
Unreal Tournament 2004
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Rome: Total War
Resident Evil 4
Quake 2
MDK
Fallout Tactics
Sacrifice
Dark Forces 2
Ground Control
Serious Sam
Painkiller & Battle out of Hell
Delta Force
Battlezone (1998)
Dark Reign & Expansion


And regrettably, I could go on and on... But I'll stop... For now...


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> In specific order.
> 
> 5.) Elderscrolls: Oblivion
> 4.) Civilization II
> ...



final fantasy was a great game i remember playing it the first time and being baffled by how much was in it

also dues ex was a great game aswell

counter strike source is great if ur into all the online stuff


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> 5. Madden Series ( 04 + )
> 4. FF X
> * 3. Suikoden I
> 2. Suikoden II*
> 1. FF VII


... will you be my friend?

1. Suikoden II
2. Final Fantasy Tactics
3. Final Fantasy IIV
4. Parasite Eve II (loved this game)
5. Metal Gear Solid

As far as fun goes

Monster Rancher (any one of em)
Conflict: Desert Storm
Ragnarok Online qRO server


----------



## GFR (Jul 14, 2006)

*video games are for losers
*


----------



## goandykid (Jul 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *video games are for losers
> *



burned.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qRvhpmHwsQ kokiri forrest theme


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2006)

Averaging 84.97 posts a day on an obscure bodybuilding site is for losers.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *video games are for losers
> *



Just like every parent who said this, you guys didn't have gaming consoles when you were growing up so you never had the chance to experience the advanced technological inventions we did when we were growing up. If you were still a kid, you would be playing video games. Nothing wrong with playing video games for enjoyment. You average 40+ posts a day and you are enjoying that arn't you?

I'll admit i haven't touched a gaming console in two years. I gave it up when i entered my senior year in high school and have been extremely busy with school/work and getting into weightlifting pretty much made me get over it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Ohhh Final Fantasy Tactics was very very good, I forgot about that one. Max Payne was one of a kind as well.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Ohhh Final Fantasy Tactics was very very good, I forgot about that one. Max Payne was one of a kind as well.



bullet time on max payne was great

does no one play counter strike ?


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> bullet time on max payne was great
> 
> does no one play counter strike ?



I listed CS 1.6 back somewhere.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I listed CS 1.6 back somewhere.



good shout source is better i think


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> good shout source is better i think



lawl, I'm always short on cash so I never got it. CS owned my winter this year though.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

lawl i yewsed tew pwnz newbz in cs with my 1337 hax.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, I'm always short on cash so I never got it. CS owned my winter this year though.



u want links for it it just means ull need to play on non vac servers but it should be ok ?


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> lawl i yewsed tew pwnz newbz in cs with my 1337 hax.



roffle, iI yewsed t3w 0wn 1337 h4x0rz


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

That's right baby, number one!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 14, 2006)

You don't even have a 2:1 KD ratio... n00b...


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> You don't even have a 2:1 KD ratio... n00b...



its not bad look at how many kills he has its not a good ratio but it must have taken him time to get it unless it was bots he was killing but all the same hes top so well done for that


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> its not bad look at how many kills he has its not a good ratio but it must have taken him time to get it unless it was bots he was killing but all the same hes top so well done for that



lawl, no bawts. The stats were all fucked up on that site. My group of friends would just play on there, and we were all pretty good, so I rarely got to play noobs.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, no bawts. The stats were all fucked up on that site. My group of friends would just play on there, and we were all pretty good, so I rarely got to play noobs.



do u want me to get u some links for cs:source and u can download it for free 

it just means u cant play on vac servers but it works fine


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> do u want me to get u some links for cs:source and u can download it for free
> 
> it just means u cant play on vac servers but it works fine



I guess I can check them out, I haven't been in the cs mood recently.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

The stats on psycho stats aren't figured by just ratios, there are like a bagillion other factors involved. accuracy, hosty rescue effiency, all that shit.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I guess I can check them out, I haven't been in the cs mood recently.


time to get back in the mood 

time for u to get out of the brokeback mountain mood and back into something a bit straighter 

ill get then the now hold on


----------



## KelJu (Jul 14, 2006)

1) World of Warcraft
2) Warcraft 3
3) Soul Caliber 2
4) MechWarrior II Mercenaries
5) MechWarrior II 31st Century Combat
6) FFVII
7) FFX
8) Xeno Saga
9) FF
10) FFIX


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.torrentspy.com/download.asp?id=571356

there u go little man its a torrent and the download works fine 

u know how to use torrents right ?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2006)

What's all the hype with Final Fantasy? I have never tried it. What is it about and what's the object of the game?


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 14, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> What's all the hype with Final Fantasy? I have never tried it. What is it about and what's the object of the game?



it was fucking mint 3 discs amazing graphics for the time, amazing absorbing story line and the game never ever seemed to be the same when u played it again


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 14, 2006)

I never liked FF you never actual fought anyone you had to chose an attack and it did it for you. My one friend was playing one of the FF like 5 or six years ago and he had an outragous amount of hours saved on a memory card and we erased it just for giggles, he was pissed beyond belief


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> What's all the hype with Final Fantasy? I have never tried it. What is it about and what's the object of the game?



Basically it's a game for people that suck at video games. You can play but you don't actually "play", and if you log enough hours in on it, you can beat it.

They have amazingly detailed story lines and character development much like a movie or a book. You have different tasks to complete and the whole time you are "training" your characters to become more skillful fighters/magicians/summoners etc... Pretty neato.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jul 14, 2006)

I always heard it was sick from a friend too. He used to spend a disgusting amount of hours on it. That genre never interested me though. Wizards and magic and all that fantasy shit.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I always heard it was sick from a friend too. He used to spend a disgusting amount of hours on it. That genre never interested me though. Wizards and magic and all that fantasy shit.



I never cared for them that much on the game consoles, but I got hooked on a PC game Diablo II LoD. In D2 LoD you could actually develop a character then take it head to head with characters other people created. I especially liked the "hardcore" version where your character dies once and it's over.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Freespace 2 FTW... Sucks there aren't really any recent games similar to it . I don't even want to get started making an extensive list of my favorites...
> 
> Ok, maybe I do.
> 
> ...



I bought Devil May Cry 3 not too long ago and just didnt get absorbed like I did with the first one.  Ill try to get back into it.

Halo is still maybe my absoulute favorite FPS of all time.  (ON PC)  The story line, the action, everyfuckingthing.  I hope to god they bring Halo 2 to the PC.  I cant play FPS without a mouse.

Starcraft had an AWESOME story line, but I was a little disappointed with Warcraft 3.  It was pretty short, kinda easy, and I just didnt get in touch with the characters as much as I hoped.

MDK!  Fuck I forgot about that game!  Never owned it, just rented it.  There was some part I could never get past..

Serious Sam games were all about killing.  Just shoot anything that moves.

PainKiller is the same way.  I just got the expansion pack and have been playing that.  I loved the circus orientated levels along with its music.  I also loved the orphanage stage.


Anyone remember the game Out of this World?  It wont work on the emulator.  Fuck that game used to piss me off at the sudden moments of death.  The first time I died in that game though made me laugh my ass off.  A fucking slug cuts my knee...and I just dropped head first into the ground.  Christ.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Currently playing City of villains, very fun.



How many toons do you have?  Ive got 3 in Villains cuz I maed so many in Heroes.

Rezin-Mastermind lvled 32
Helghast-Dominator lvled 14
Father Cin-Corrupter I forget what lvl cuz he fucking SUCKS.

This games takes FOREVER to level once you get into the 30s.  Wanna talk about a RPG that will last for hours?  This is it.  World of Warcraft too, but I like the City games cuz of how you can make your character.

Heroes..
Bent Andre
Spheres
Navot
Charlie Horse
Rollo Tomassee
Carla Gable
and a few more..


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> A fucking slug cuts my knee...and I just dropped head first into the ground.  Christ.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2006)

All the Halo games will make it to the PC, just takes em a while to come up with ONE MORE LEVEL, AND DO AN EXACT FLIPPING PORT TO THE PC.

An XBOX is simply a PC in a black case. How hard is it to port the damn games to the PC?


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the game Out of this World?  It wont work on the emulator.  Fuck that game used to piss me off at the sudden moments of death.  The first time I died in that game though made me laugh my ass off.  A fucking slug cuts my knee...and I just dropped head first into the ground.  Christ.



Holy shit, I have been looking for an emulater for that game! That game is sick, I used to play it on my old mac.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

Spelunx was great, Myst was godly.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

I hate Halo, I don't see why it got so popular.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Holy shit, I have been looking for an emulater for that game! That game is sick, I used to play it on my old mac.



First time I played it was on SNES.  Prolly can download the PC version on LimeWire.  I fucking called the Nintendo Power hotline all the time with that game.  The puzzles never really stuck out and you kind of had to accidently done something just to get to another room.  I remember recording the ending of the game on videotape.  I did that a lot if the games were so hard or too fucking long to go through again to see the ending.

I used to be called a vidiot and I dont care.  Its free, safe fun.  When I bought God of War I was staying in Friday nights playing it rather than going out spending money on my alcohol poisoning.  Sure its nice to go out and get laid every once in a while, but to go out every night..it gets expensive.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> First time I played it was on SNES.  Prolly can download the PC version on LimeWire.  I fucking called the Nintendo Power hotline all the time with that game.  The puzzles never really stuck out and you kind of had to accidently done something just to get to another room.  I remember recording the ending of the game on videotape.  I did that a lot if the games were so hard or too fucking long to go through again to see the ending.
> 
> I used to be called a vidiot and I dont care.  Its free, safe fun.  When I bought God of War I was staying in Friday nights playing it rather than going out spending money on my alcohol poisoning.  Sure its nice to go out and get laid every once in a while, but to go out every night..it gets expensive.



lawl, OTW did have some hard puzzles.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I never cared for them that much on the game consoles, but I got hooked on a PC game Diablo II LoD. In D2 LoD you could actually develop a character then take it head to head with characters other people created. I especially liked the "hardcore" version where your character dies once and it's over.




I have the hardcore version, except, it has your mom in it.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I have the hardcore version, except, it has your mom in it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I have the hardcore version, except, it has your mom in it.




-1  

The fact that you are 6'7" gives me a little more insight on why you are so dense. I guess there is a serious lack of oxygen in your brain from the thin air?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

And who is lame enough to follow their own cutdowns by an "Oh snap"? BigDyl thats who.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> -1
> 
> The fact that you are 6'7" gives me a little more insight on why you are so dense. I guess there is a serious lack of oxygen in your brain from the thin air?



The body adapts to higher elevations, son!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> The body adapts to higher elevations, son!



Please tell me you are a woman. With a name like Fufu all I can picture you as is a french poodle. Or the pussy you have as your avatar.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Please tell me you are a woman. With a name like Fufu all I can picture you as is a french poodle. Or the pussy you have as your avatar.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm not a woman...but I'm a flaming homosexual if that counts for anything.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

>




Ah, just checked your gallery. You are a woman, my apologies.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I'm not a woman...but I'm a flaming homosexual if that counts for anything.




That explains why you follow BigDyl around all day....


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Ah, just checked your gallery. You are a woman, my apologies.



Good one!


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> No wonder you follow BigDyl around all day....


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> That explains why you follow BigDyl around all day....



Why are you talking about yourself??


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Why are you talking about yourself??



I'm sure BigDyl would like that, but no.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Why are you talking about yourself??




When I see bullshit I call it, just so happens BigDyl is full of more bullshit than anyone else on the forum.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> -1
> 
> The fact that you are 6'7" gives me a little more insight on why you are so dense. I guess there is a serious lack of oxygen in your brain from the thin air?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>



Ya know I'm actually embarassed for you and your family. Your lameness is of godlike proportion.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Ya know I'm actually embarassed for you and your family. Your lameness is of godlike proportion.




How come you took your picture out of your gallery?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> How come you took your picture out of your gallery?



Because you spent too much time lusting over it.... And stop PM'ing me, I will not take naked pictures of myself and e-mail them to you..


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Because you spent too much time lusting over it.... And stop PM'ing me, I will not take naked pictures of myself and e-mail them to you..




True Story, but you should put your old pic from your gallery back.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, but you should put your old pic from your gallery back.




  Where are the WoW players? I don't think I have seen that mentioned yet. I refuse to get into it, but from what I hear it's pretty addicting.


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Where are the WoW players? I don't think I have seen that mentioned yet. I refuse to get into it, but from what I hear it's pretty addicting.



I hear it is very addicting too. It just doesn't appeal to me though. Plus the monthly fee and all.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I hear it is very addicting too. It just doesn't appeal to me though. Plus the monthly fee and all.



I couldn't get passed the monthly fee myself. I actually bought the game and never opened the box, it's still sitting on my desk. Maybe someday....


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

lawl


----------



## fufu (Jul 14, 2006)

I usually go through phases where I play nonstop for a few weeks, then I stop playing all together.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2006)

Basically, i used to be a hardcore console gamer until i bought Counter-strike. I started out with the 1.5 version and i was hooked. That was the only game i would play. Once i got really good and the 1.6 version came out, i started to play competitively on clans and compete in leagues. The highest level i got to was Cal-Main which is like Triple-A baseball (right below the pros). My clan broke up and i lost interest.

I'll admit that this game has really wasted a good 2 years of my life. I wish i never bought it. It is so damn addicting. I still play it sometimes but not as much as i used to. 

I'm really looking forward to the new zelda game for gamecube so that might get me back into gaming. But i pretty much moved on since there is so much to do at college. You never have time for anything when you are taking 6 classes a semester. During the "time off" i have, i am only lifting, chilling with friends, or watching tv.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Basically, i used to be a hardcore console gamer until i bought Counter-strike. I started out with the 1.5 version and i was hooked. That was the only game i would play. Once i got really good and the 1.6 version came out, i started to play competitively on clans and compete in leagues. The highest level i got to was Cal-Main which is like Triple-A baseball (right below the pros). My clan broke up and i lost interest.
> 
> I'll admit that this game has really wasted a good 2 years of my life. I wish i never bought it. It is so damn addicting. I still play it sometimes but not as much as i used to.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the new zelda game for gamecube so that might get me back into gaming. But i pretty much moved on since there is so much to do at college. You never have time for anything when you are taking 6 classes a semester. During the "time off" i have, i am only lifting, chilling with friends, or watching tv.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>




Are you the fat kid eating the candy bar?


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 14, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Are you the fat kid eating the candy bar?




True Story


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Basically, i used to be a hardcore console gamer until i bought Counter-strike. I started out with the 1.5 version and i was hooked. That was the only game i would play. Once i got really good and the 1.6 version came out, i started to play competitively on clans and compete in leagues. The highest level i got to was Cal-Main which is like Triple-A baseball (right below the pros). My clan broke up and i lost interest.
> 
> I'll admit that this game has really wasted a good 2 years of my life. I wish i never bought it. It is so damn addicting. I still play it sometimes but not as much as i used to.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the new zelda game for gamecube so that might get me back into gaming. But i pretty much moved on since there is so much to do at college. You never have time for anything when you are taking 6 classes a semester. During the "time off" i have, i am only lifting, chilling with friends, or watching tv.




I used to be that way with Team Fortress Classic.  If my girlfriend called me and disconnected me, oh, I was pissed.  Especially if I kept getting my ass kicked.

Counterstrike is the game that if you die, you stay dead until another game is started yes?  Yeah, I never took to it, realistic though.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Where are the WoW players? I don't think I have seen that mentioned yet. I refuse to get into it, but from what I hear it's pretty addicting.




Yeap, I heard the same and Ive seen its wrath.  But with me paying for aol, city of villains/heroes, and XM radio, another monthly fee on top of that will be the price of a newer priced game every month.  Fuck that.


I get these free demos from the PS2 with like 5 new games coming out and lately I tried playing a new contra.  It sucked, just plain fucking sucked.

A newer final fight came out too and I heard it was the pits.

Speaking of which, a lot of consoles dont make shooters anymore.  Notice that?  I used to love those and with the technological advances over the years, these games would rock with new sounds and graphics.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 20, 2006)

Holy shit! I forgot Dragon Warrior, and Dragon Warrior II. Man I loved those games.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

Mmm, Baldur's gate/Icewind Dale is on my list, forgot about that.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Mmm, Baldur's gate/Icewind Dale is on my list, forgot about that.




did u ever see the final fantasy film 'advent children' it was a direct follow up to final fantasy 7 the game ?

1counter strike
2final fantasy 7
3spiderman vs the kingpin
4halo, halo 2
5return to castle wolfenstein


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> did u ever see the final fantasy film 'advent children' it was a direct follow up to final fantasy 7 the game ?
> 
> 1counter strike
> 2final fantasy 7
> ...



Why, yes I did.


----------



## Richie1888 (Jul 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Why, yes I did.



what u make of it i thought it was great 

tifa is hot even as a digital character


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

Richie1888 said:
			
		

> what u make of it i thought it was great
> 
> tifa is hot even as a digital character



I liked it.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 20, 2006)

OMG, how about Ring King? Goddamn I want to play that right now so I can uppercut someone into the balcony.


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

Battle Toads was an awesome game.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> In specific order.
> 
> 5.) Elderscrolls: Oblivion
> 4.) Civilization II
> ...


 
Do you have Xbox live fufu?

My picks: (an ever changing list)
1.) Halo
2.) GTA San Andreas
3.) Super Tecmo Bowl
4.) Contra
5.) Street Fighter 2 Hyper


Honorable meantions go to Mortal Kombat 2, Madden 92, Road Rash, a few Need for Speeds, GRAW, Ninja Gaiden on XBOX, among others...

You guys have pretty good taste in games for the most part! Read through after I posted and I missed a few classics for sure. The 360 has some amazing games on the way. Some of which are likely to change the best of all time games list!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 20, 2006)

The Baldur's Gate series (both 1 & 2).


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Do you have Xbox live fufu?
> 
> My picks: (an ever changing list)
> 1.) Halo
> ...



I don't have an Xbox 360 or a live account. Condemned is a scary game, ever play that? Friggin awesome graphics.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I don't have an Xbox 360 or a live account. Condemned is a scary game, ever play that? Friggin awesome graphics.


 
Yeah it is. I've played the demo and liked it alright. Not really my type of game though. I've got 11 games right now and another 9 already paid for. I'm looking foward to the November releases!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 20, 2006)

Prince of Qin, best two dollars my friend ever spent. 

Game is horribly translated, and reminds me a lot of diablo.


OH

Harvest Moon 64
Harvest Moon 2: Back to Nature
Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town (HM2:BtN on the GBA)
and
Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life 

I cant wait for HM: DS... mmmm...


I cant tell you how many hours I spent playing BtN or AWL.


----------



## god hand (Jul 20, 2006)

Favorite?  

*Street Fighter Alpha series*
Streets of Rage 2
Tekken 3 and 4
Virtua Fighter 4 Evo probably the best fighting ever
*FF7,8, and 10
Suikoden II*
Need for Speed 3 and 4
Fear Effect 1 and 2
Tomb Raider 1,2,3
Metal Gear Solid 
Resident Evil 2
Golden Eye 007
Sonic

Cant think of anymore


----------



## maniclion (Jul 20, 2006)

Remember NBA JAM on SNES with BIG HEAD MODE?  One time on acid everybodies head looked like that. Remember being able to play as P.Funk that was crazy...


----------



## fufu (Jul 20, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Remember NBA JAM on SNES with BIG HEAD MODE?  One time on acid everybodies head looked like that. Remember being able to play as P.Funk that was crazy...



That game was the fucking shit! You could make leet custom players with nick names like "Cornelious", "Big Betsy", and "Fido". Ah I used to play that game into the wee hours of the morning with my brother in the summer.


----------



## ge3k0 (Jul 20, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Space invaders
> Pac-Man
> Mrs. Pac-Man
> Asteroids
> Donkey Kong



dude did you kids grow up on welfare

no effin way,

counter-strike
day of defeat
all the xbox nfl madden games
and some newer released games own pac-man and asteroids

ADHD anyone?


----------



## kicka19 (Jul 20, 2006)

Madden 94+, play almost everyday still, golden eye is sweet also


----------



## kicka19 (Jul 20, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Battle Toads was an awesome game.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2006)

I remember NBA JAM had just about a big of a crowd around it as Mortal Kombat 2 in the arcades.  Both of those games werent that much visually different on the snes from their arcade versions.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 21, 2006)

ge3k0 said:
			
		

> dude did you kids grow up on welfare
> 
> no effin way,
> 
> ...



Counter-strike is evil.


----------



## kenwood (Jul 21, 2006)

tetris


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 21, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Yeah it is. I've played the demo and liked it alright. Not really my type of game though. I've got 11 games right now and another 9 already paid for. I'm looking foward to the November releases!




Another 9?!  Holy shit, what kind of job gives you that much money AND time to pay/play these games?

[/QUOTE=]Holy shit! I forgot Dragon Warrior, and Dragon Warrior II. Man I loved those games.[/QUOTE]

I remember those.  Werent the first enemies you fight in the game look like little cute blobs?  Almost like water drops...blue and red?  

[/QUOTE=]did u ever see the final fantasy film 'advent children' it was a direct follow up to final fantasy 7 the game ?[/QUOTE]

Yeah, I saw it.  I hate japanimation movies like that.  All about showing artwork and displaying god-like powers human beings have without and regards to a plot.  Who the fuck was mother, why did those 3 guys call cloud their brother and...uh fuck it.  The movie sucked.  

Traded that bitch righ the fuck in.  Its no AKIRA.    

[/QUOTE=]OMG, how about Ring King? Goddamn I want to play that right now so I can uppercut someone into the balcony.[/QUOTE]

I remember that game...the ring was green and the characters were small?  I never got good at that game.  Couldnt beat the first guy, but I didnt know you coudl uppercut people into weird places.

I also remember playing a boxing game on the GameBoy.  It was the first boxing game that came out for the gameboy.  I beat that game, but in a cheesy ass way.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 21, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> FatCatMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget the Metal Slime!! They took like 30 hits to beat and they had the attack power of the regular slime.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 21, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Don't forget the Metal Slime!! They took like 30 hits to beat and they had the attack power of the regular slime.


I remember playing that for the entire summer of 1990 on my moms projection screen tv system.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 21, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Another 9?! Holy shit, what kind of job gives you that much money AND time to pay/play these games?


 
My dad invented the floby...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 21, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Don't forget the Metal Slime!! They took like 30 hits to beat and they had the attack power of the regular slime.



Haha, yeeeaaah boy. 

Dragon Warrior Monsters, that game was FUN. You got to raise, train and breed the monsters from all the DW games, it was pretty awesome. I wonder if I still have it? ...


----------



## fufu (Jul 22, 2006)

Pokemon for gameboy, I'd still play this shit now.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 22, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Haha, yeeeaaah boy.
> 
> Dragon Warrior Monsters, that game was FUN. You got to raise, train and breed the monsters from all the DW games, it was pretty awesome. I wonder if I still have it? ...



Whoa, what platform was that on? I might still like that one!


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Basically, i used to be a hardcore console gamer until i bought Counter-strike. I started out with the 1.5 version and i was hooked. That was the only game i would play. Once i got really good and the 1.6 version came out, i started to play competitively on clans and compete in leagues. The highest level i got to was Cal-Main which is like Triple-A baseball (right below the pros). My clan broke up and i lost interest.
> 
> I'll admit that this game has really wasted a good 2 years of my life. I wish i never bought it. It is so damn addicting. I still play it sometimes but not as much as i used to.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the new zelda game for gamecube so that might get me back into gaming. But i pretty much moved on since there is so much to do at college. You never have time for anything when you are taking 6 classes a semester. During the "time off" i have, i am only lifting, chilling with friends, or watching tv.




Thats pretty hardcore, I won a couple rainbow six tournements. I understand the college thing but its amazing who much extra time you have to do stuff when you dont watch tv or spend all your time on here


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 23, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> Basically, i used to be a hardcore console gamer until i bought Counter-strike. I started out with the 1.5 version and i was hooked. That was the only game i would play. Once i got really good and the 1.6 version came out, i started to play competitively on clans and compete in leagues. The highest level i got to was Cal-Main which is like Triple-A baseball (right below the pros). My clan broke up and i lost interest.
> 
> I'll admit that this game has really wasted a good 2 years of my life. I wish i never bought it. It is so damn addicting. I still play it sometimes but not as much as i used to.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the new zelda game for gamecube so that might get me back into gaming. But i pretty much moved on since there is so much to do at college. You never have time for anything when you are taking 6 classes a semester. During the "time off" i have, i am only lifting, chilling with friends, or watching tv.



I've played more seasons of CAL Main then is healthy.  The game is evil.  I quit officially this Wednesday when my brother comes to get his computer. Thank God.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 23, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Thats pretty hardcore, I won a couple rainbow six tournements. I understand the college thing but its amazing who much extra time you have to do stuff when you dont watch tv or spend all your time on here



Yes, which is why i use that "time" to do fun things with my friends. The only time i usually come on these boards is in the morning before classes, after my workout to log it in my journal, and at night before i hit the bed. I agree you would have extra time if you dont watch tv or go online but i still do occassionally because i like it.


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2006)

I played some DOD today for old times sake. Now that was my game.


----------



## fufu (Jul 23, 2006)

No, TS was my game, I owned from the minute I started playing that game. Once I went 600 for 124 once, my all time best record. I was in one server for like 3 hours straight. I couldn't sleep that night because I got so into that game. I kept hearing gun shots and all sorts of noises from the game when I was trying to sleep. Then when I would fall asleep I'd be dreaming of playing it. It was awful.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 23, 2006)

Lawl i yewse to hax up CS, and pwn nooblets.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Lawl i yewse to hax up CS, and pwn nooblets.



Who hasn't?


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 23, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Who hasn't?



How do you have time?


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 23, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> How do you have time?



I don't anymore.  Losing my computer etc.  I basically just run, lift, and think about football.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 23, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> I don't anymore.  Losing my computer etc.  I basically just run, lift, and think about football.




So you don't have a computer anymore?


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 23, 2006)

Not Thursday. Sean ( Mycat) is coming to get it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 23, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Whoa, *what platform* was that on? I might still like that one!



gameboy color... http://cgi.ebay.com/Dragon-Warrior-...0QQihZ016QQcategoryZ62053QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Game-Boy-Color-...0QQihZ019QQcategoryZ62053QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Its worth every penny. Randomly generated dungeons, cool tournament system, and AWESOME monster pedigree system, this game is one of my ALL time favorites. Both my friend and I put on well over 200 hours a piece on one cartridge, and it still was working last time I had it


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I played some DOD today for old times sake. Now that was my game.



Dawn Of (the) Dead?  Sorry, it might have been spelled out a few pages ago, but I dont feel like hunting.

Whats TS again?


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Dawn Of (the) Dead?  Sorry, it might have been spelled out a few pages ago, but I dont feel like hunting.
> 
> Whats TS again?



DOD= Day of Defeat
TS= The Specialist 

both are under the HL(Half life) engine.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 24, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> DOD= Day of Defeat
> TS= The Specialist
> 
> both are under the HL(Half life) engine.




Oh.  What the fuck..?  Whered those come from?  I am still using Team Fortress Classic.  Are these games like that?  Or are they like CounterStrike?


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Oh.  What the fuck..?  Whered those come from?  I am still using Team Fortress Classic.  Are these games like that?  Or are they like CounterStrike?



They are all pretty alike. They have been out for atleast 5 years though.


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2006)

TS is like a matrix CS, it flows a little better and the graphics are more realistic.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 24, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> TS is like a matrix CS, it flows a little better and the graphics are more realistic.



Huh. I played CS a thousand times, but id never heard of TS...


----------



## fufu (Jul 24, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Huh. I played CS a thousand times, but id never heard of TS...



Search it!


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 24, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Huh. I played CS a thousand times, but id never heard of TS...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 24, 2006)

Leisure Suit Larry best eva'


----------



## god hand (Jul 24, 2006)

I had traded Suikoden II in at gamestop and they gave me 25 bucks. I was like "damn, $25 for a ps1 game" awhile later I see people buying it on ebay for 80 bucks


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 24, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I had traded Suikoden II in at gamestop and they gave me 25 bucks. I was like "damn, $25 for a ps1 game" awhile later I see people buying it on ebay for 80 bucks



Suikoden II is a really popular and kind of rare game.  My brother has it, and is gonna hold on to it for 5-10 years and make some money off of it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 24, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Suikoden II is a really popular and kind of rare game.  My brother has it, and is gonna hold on to it for 5-10 years and make some money off of it.



I didnt know it was that popular, I know it was damn fun though


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 24, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I didnt know it was that popular, I know it was damn fun though



Oh it is.  It's one of my all time favorites.  I'm kind of old school in the fact that I just can't help but to enjoy turn based battles.  The only game that's really filled all the criteria of a game I like is FFX.  Nice graphics, voices, good story, good battle options, and the end is amazing.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 24, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Oh it is.  It's one of my all time favorites.  I'm kind of old school in the fact that I just can't help but to enjoy turn based battles.  The only game that's really filled all the criteria of a game I like is FFX.  Nice graphics, voices, good story, good battle options, and the end is amazing.



it also had the tactical battles, which were incredibly well designed. 

FFX was ok, but it kind of pisses me off, the leveling system.


----------



## JordanMang (Jul 24, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> it also had the tactical battles, which were incredibly well designed.
> 
> FFX was ok, but it kind of pisses me off, the leveling system.




Oh yeah, that was def annoying.  If I had to choose a favorite it'd be FFX or FFVII


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 25, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, that was def annoying.  If I had to choose a favorite it'd be FFX or FFVII



 i liked 7, 8, 9 and 10 a lot, but the inability to take back moves on the leveling system in 10 was very not newb friendly. I fought the final form of the final boss in 8 for an hour and died. yeah, GAY'D. 9 and 7 though, dont have any complaints.

Got my moneys worth out of every FF game Ive ever played


----------



## god hand (Jul 25, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, that was def annoying.  If I had to choose a favorite it'd be FFX or FFVII


Every FF game I played I used gameshark codes.   Its so much more fun that way.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

In no particular order...

Final Fantasy 3 and 7
Civilization
Master of Orion
Chrono Trigger
Sim City
Starcraft
Quakeworld Teamfortress
Enemy Territory Fortress
Super Mario 3 and World
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Megaman 2


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 25, 2006)

mmmmmmmm Starcraft.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 25, 2006)

Man I loved Majoras Mask. It was a flippin awesome game.

Yeeeaaah Sean, starcraft is some good stuff


----------



## Decker (Jul 25, 2006)

Final Fantasy II & III
Romance of the Three Kingdoms IIX
Resident Evil 2 and 3
Madden 
Tiger Woods 06


----------



## KelJu (Jul 25, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> mmmmmmmm Starcraft.



I enjoyed starcraft, but I hated playing on battle.net, because you simply couldn't beat those damn asians. Those guys must live starcraft.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> In no particular order...
> 
> Final Fantasy 3 and 7
> Civilization
> ...



Final Fantasy III is such a great game, I have fond memories of that one. Did you ever play the Megaman X series? Those were my favorite for Megaman.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I enjoyed starcraft, but I hated playing on battle.net, because you simply couldn't beat those damn asians. Those guys must live starcraft.



lawl, some people were ridiculously good at that game.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 25, 2006)

anybody play the Age of Empires series? I had a short online stint with AOE:2 Conquerors


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2006)

I never played it.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 25, 2006)

I liked it, similar gameplay to Starcraft, essentially just different skins/levels/plots.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 25, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> anybody play the Age of Empires series? I had a short online stint with AOE:2 Conquerors



I love it that and command &conquer games


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2006)

Prince of Persia


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy III is such a great game, I have fond memories of that one. Did you ever play the Megaman X series? Those were my favorite for Megaman.



Yeah, I played some Megaman X too.  Those were great too, but something about Megaman 2 just got me hooked for a long time.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 25, 2006)

KelJu said:
			
		

> I enjoyed starcraft, but I hated playing on battle.net, because you simply couldn't beat those damn asians. Those guys must live starcraft.



I had a buddy that was pretty damned good at it.  When I watched him, he was clicking and pushing buttons like a maniac once he got into a game.  Yet, somehow, there were a few people who could advance a lot faster than him.  It boggled my mind.


----------



## fufu (Jul 25, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Prince of Persia



Great game, if you are talking about the original. They have it online for free.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 25, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Great game, if you are talking about the original. They have it online for free.



Of course

California Games


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 26, 2006)

damn i hate platformers. (its the lack of skill, children)


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 26, 2006)

Descent 3


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 26, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Of course
> 
> California Games




OMG, I used to play that on the Apple IIc. I loved Summer Games too, especially the powerlifting! I could do the clean and jerk but I could never get the hang of the snatch.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> OMG, I used to play that on the Apple IIc. I loved Summer Games too, especially the powerlifting! I could do the clean and jerk but I could never get the *hang of the snatch*.



 

Finished Super Metroid last night.  I forgot about how awesome the last level is.  Remember, the Metroid grows up, tries to kill you, then rememberes you, then saves you.

lawl.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Finished Super Metroid last night.  I forgot about how awesome the last level is.  Remember, the Metroid grows up, tries to kill you, then rememberes you, then saves you.
> 
> lawl.



I remember that game. I like games like that and Megaman where you can get secret power ups and shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I remember that game. I like games like that and Megaman where you can get secret power ups and shit.




I remember the BIG secret power in Megman X (snes) was to be able to do a "Adu-Ken" Fireball from Ryu/Ken in Streetfighter.  They are both made by capcom.

Oh and that power was useless.

I like Megaman games, however, because its so easy to die, not to mention when youre resurrected, you re-appear like 40 yrds from when you died, I just cant try to play them again.  Ill end up throwing my computer, desk, and dog through my walls.

Too annoying for replay.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I remember the BIG secret power in Megman X (snes) was to be able to do a "Adu-Ken" Fireball from Ryu/Ken in Streetfighter.  They are both made by capcom.
> 
> Oh and that power was useless.
> 
> ...



Yeah that is true but it is rewarding when you beat them. If I remember correctly, the X series of Mega Man had a life meter instead of just getting owned in one or two hits.


----------



## fufu (Jul 26, 2006)

The story in the Mega Man X games got kinda silly. There were 7 or 8 of them and the last boss was always "Sigma" because he got revived or some crazy shit always happened.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Finished Super Metroid last night.  I forgot about how awesome the last level is.  Remember, the Metroid grows up, tries to kill you, then rememberes you, then saves you.
> 
> lawl.



Super Metroid was an awesome game.  I would definitely put that on my list of favorites; I totally forgot about it.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 26, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> damn i hate platformers. (its the lack of skill, children)



The computer doesnt even compete when it comes to sports games. Or a fighting game like tekken or something like that


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 26, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> The computer doesnt even compete when it comes to sports games. Or a fighting game like tekken or something like that



platformers are games like mario, with the jumping and coin collecting, not games on a console


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 26, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> platformers are games like mario, with the jumping and coin collecting, not games on a console



I thought their all the same.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 26, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> I thought their all the same.



ok, what? Im lost now....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 26, 2006)

Platformers: Jumping games, where you have to balance on things, jump on enemies to kill them, jump from "platform to platform" (hence the name), much like any mario game.

Console games: Games on systems like xbox, ps2, gamecube, snes, etc


Computer games: games on the computer, the computer can have platforming games, i.e. prince of persia


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok I though platforms were like PS2 XBOX any game you dont play on the computer


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 26, 2006)

bigss75 said:
			
		

> Ok I though platforms were like PS2 XBOX any game you dont play on the computer



ohhhh, no. yeah, some of the terms change pretty frequently


----------



## BillsFan4life (Jul 26, 2006)

1. Madden 
2. Fifa soccer

Just finished up F.E.A.R. i would say it was one of my favorate shooters.  Very creepy.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Platformers are also known as sidescrollers.


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 26, 2006)

BillsFan4life said:
			
		

> Just finished up F.E.A.R. i would say it was one of my favorate shooters.  Very creepy.




FEAR was an awesome game.  I think it kicks Hlaf Life's ass all over the place.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Platformers are also known as sidescrollers.



Eh, most if not all sidescrollers are platformers, but, theres platformers that arent sidescrollers, a la all mario games from the 64 onwards (excluding the paper mario series. which was incredibly bitchin)


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 26, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Eh, most if not all sidescrollers are platformers, but, theres platformers that arent sidescrollers, a la all mario games from the 64 onwards (excluding the paper mario series. which was incredibly bitchin)



Oh, good point.  They are basically just games in a 3rd person view where you control a single character.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh, good point.  They are basically just games in a *3rd person view where you control a single character.*



which the majority of gameplay involves jumping, and collecting. I.e, Prince of Persia, Mario... A hybrid run-and-gun platformer is Ratchet and Clank, or Jak and Daxter.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 26, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Oh, good point.  They are basically just games in a 3rd person view where you control a single character.



you are right in connecting the two, however. almost all sidescrollers ARE platformers, or have very platformer based aspects.

A GREAT fighter/hack and slash/platformer: God of War.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2006)

Agh there was this one game for the SNES. I can't remember what it was called. You were this scientist kid and you got shrunk in a lab experiment and had to go throughout the house as a mini person and get through house hold appliances.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Agh there was this one game for the SNES. I can't remember what it was called. You were this scientist kid and you got shrunk in a lab experiment and had to go throughout the house as a mini person and get through house hold appliances.



I think I remember that game, forget the name though


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 27, 2006)

Well I just got the SuperScope to work on my snes emulator.  Pity I got it to work at 1am, I was up until 3am playing BattleClash and Metal Combat:  Falcon's Revenge.

Throughout that time, I had to find a working Metal Combat, so I went ahead and downloaded a Sega Master System Emulator with roms.

Now I remember my brother had this before I got my Nintendo, but apparently the Sega Master System was alive and kicking HARD around the time Mortal Kombat 3 came out.  Now, I didnt know this son of a bitch was still out during big titles like the Mortal Kombat series or the Street Fighter 2 series, but the sega master system seemed to be a real good system.  NES couldnt had made the graphics look this good.  I remember reading about how good the SMS was in an electronic monthly magazine recently and up until now, I was a little doubtful on its power.  But really, I dont know how it lost its fight to NES.  I guess those were the days Nintendo had fun games.  And to think Sega was all about Alex Kidd and Wonder Boy games.

In any case, I was trying to get this shooting game (liek duck hunt for nes) for the sms to work called gangster town.  God dammit, I cant get it to work thus far.

My nes emulator was giving me trouble too.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2006)

Anyone ever play Mech Warrior: III? That game was really cool, you could go pretty in depth with customizing your machine and battle plan.

It was almost like Rainbow Six, but with huge machine suits.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 27, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Anyone ever play Mech Warrior: III? That game was really cool, you could go pretty in depth with customizing your machine and battle plan.
> 
> It was almost like Rainbow Six, but with huge machine suits.



I still own it. I have virtual pc running a win 95 setup gaming setup with Mechwarrior II Mercs, Mecahwarrior II 31st Combat, Mechwarrior II GhosttBear Clan, and Mechwarrior III.
I liked Mechwarrior III the least of them all, because activision sold the game rights to Micropose who royaly fucked the game up compared to how cool the three Mechwarrior II games were. 

Mechwarrior II was all about how good of an aim you were with pulser lasers and your ability to dodge weapon fire. Mechwarrior III was all about how you configured your mech which sucked. 

"Hey look at me, I have a 100 ton Atlas with enough PPC's to play your mech up in one shot!"  

The Mechwarrior IV series was even worse. You basicly had to choose a Daishi or you would lose. The daishi had 2 4 slot omni racks which you could bascily just overload with PPC's and snipe anything from a mile away. The game was so fucking broken. What do you expect when you sell the rights to Microsoft?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 27, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Anyone ever play Mech Warrior: III? That game was really cool, you could go pretty in depth with customizing your machine and battle plan.
> 
> It was almost like Rainbow Six, but with huge machine suits.



Me and a buddy used to play Mech Warrior II a lot back in the day.  Awesome game.


----------

